

A new HipChat - rmanalan
https://blog.hipchat.com/2015/03/18/a-new-web-client-rebuilt-from-the-ground-up/

======
breakingcups
We just started using HipChat on monday. Overall we're very happy with it.
This new client is definitely a bonus.

One thing we're a bit sad about though is the fact that it follows the same
pricing model as Confluence and Jira for self-hosting, so for 25 users you pay
$1800. This is okay for tools such as Confluence and Jira but HipChat (no
matter how good) doesn't add that value for us.

This is a bummer since we love self-hosting, and for some client data it is
even a requirement. It's especially in stark contrast with the cloud version,
since it's free for the features we use..

------
mverwijs
My personal pet peeve is that it doesn't do "s/foo/bar/" anymore in the beta
(whereas this does work in the desktop-client and current stable webclient).

~~~
rmanalan
Hi. Rich from HipChat here... the sed style replace is available in the web
client now. When we released the beta it wasn't there, but we've added it back
in since then.

